# Fiberglass box for 12" sub



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a 01 Acura MDX. I'm in the process of building a 12" sub box for a 12" OZ audio 12.2 matrix sub. I pulled the factory 10" sub & used the opening to get the most air space possible. Here are a few pics. I'm hopping to get more this weekend. 

This is the mold already made & cut to size - I then sanded the corners smooth which the picture doesn't show. The speaker ring was made for a flush mount installation. 










These pictures show the fleece already stretched & glassed. It was a pain to get the fleece wrinkles out. I added 3 layers of glass matt on the inside of the fleece vs. the outside. This makes it much easier to get a smoother finish. Next step is to get rid of the excess fleece & then start adding bondo to the outside. Not the best or most detailed pictures, but I hope you enjoy  .


















Here the box is coeated with 3m premium body filler. This stuff sands off real nice.










Here the box has been sanded smooth, primered & then I added putty to fill in the very small holes & indentations. I used bondo uv drying putty, which f'n sucked. It was a pain to sand down & I eventually took it all off & had to primer again. 










Second primer.










Back cup I ordered from parts from www.partsexpress.com










Checked sub for fitment.










Checked box fitment 









Unfortunately I over estimated the box size. This box is too small for thje oz, so I will be switching over to a IDQ.

covered the box in vinyl this weekend.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

I own a 2004 Honda Pilot so I feel you pain. Are you still going to be able to get the factory grill and panel over the sub? BTW, looks REALLY good...


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks. The sub box will extend out of the hole making the grille useless. Will probably use the cloth on the grille to wrap around a custom grille, making the sub somewhat stealth.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Pilot owner here too (well, the wife's piolt) Post more pics, I'm interested in the turn out.

Chad


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Posted new pics.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

> I used bondo uv drying putty, which f'n sucked.


Sorry but I laughed out loud on after reading that... Man, do I feel your pain. But it's all learning process...
It is really looking good. I am anxious to see how it will fit into the MDX though... Thanks and please keep me/us updated.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

It really got to me. It's a very nasty product. Putty is suppose to sand very easily, & this was lke trying to sand plastic off. I took a step back instead of forward when i put this crap on.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Added a picture


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow after seeing it inside the SUV I found out that it's WAY different than the '06!

BUT it looks great! I'm anxious to hear your comments.

Chad


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

ocuriel - anyway you can post a bigger picture of it mounted in the MDX?
Very interested in hearing how this sounds and loks. Thanks!!!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't comment on the sound. Box is too small for the OZ audio sub. I can tell you this though, that sub sounds so clean & effortless when tested free air. I'll have more pics this weekend.


----------



## gleepoy (Aug 19, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> It really got to me. It's a very nasty product. Putty is suppose to sand very easily, & this was lke trying to sand plastic off. I took a step back instead of forward when i put this crap on.


I agree totally. IMO...the worst product they make.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Added a pic.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

When are you getting the IDQ 10"? 
BTW, *GREAT* job on the vinyl...


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I already have it. Waiting on t-nuts & a grill to come in so I can install it properly. I did test it out in this box. match made in heaven if you ask me.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

looks good man. i'm thinking of making a fiberglass box for diyma .


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a pic of the box 98% completed. working on the amp rack right now & still need to order the head unit. will have more pics when completed.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

what grill is that? custom or aftermarket?
looking good


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks. I used this grill

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=260-428


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahh..is it SEM sprayed or did you wrap it?

what adhesive are you using to lay your vinyl?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

It's wrapped. Used cloth from old speaker grill. 

As far as the adhesive, I used 3m spray. I think it was the 77 or 80. Works okay.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What size enclosure is that, i'm trying to get a good idea of what a 1cf enclosure would look like, as measureing size of a non rectangle with wierd shapes looks to be the biggest problem assocaited with FG. I know the packing peanuts method, as well as the water method, but i'm just not safe figuring this out with water.........any suggestions?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm estimated close to .7-.8 before sub displacement. I honestly considered 3rd row seating clearance before box size. I figured I can then fine tune the sound using pollyfill. 

Packing peanuts would give you a pretty accurate box size. Do the measuring before you glass the fleece in case you need to make any adjusments.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Yea that may work, but i'd think if i had my speaker baffle and all up and then wrapped it in fleece like you said before classing the fleece then it may work but just not sure how close i could get it, and yea i you could use polyfill to fine tune it before any EQ.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

As opposed to packing peanuts one can use the small foam beads like in cheapo Bean Bag chairs. This would give you a more accurate representation because of the more uniform shape and less air void between the "peanuts"

When measuring for my wierdo ports I used water, it was not that messy and spot on accurate. 

Chad


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks really nice. I like how it matches the rest of the cargo area.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

ocuriel - damn fine job my friend. Very impressed. So, how does it sound???


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure yet. I stuffed it with a 1lb of polyfill at 1st and It didn't really sound right. I took half out and have since sold my radio so I didn't get a chance to hear it with 1/2 lb of polyfill. 

Dying to place my order for a new radio, but bills come 1st


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I just snapped some pictures for the sale section and figured I should post the amps installed.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> I have a 01 Acura MDX. I'm in the process of building a 12" sub box for a 12" OZ audio 12.2 matrix sub. I pulled the factory 10" sub & used the opening to get the most air space possible. Here are a few pics. I'm hopping to get more this weekend.
> 
> This is the mold already made & cut to size - I then sanded the corners smooth which the picture doesn't show. The speaker ring was made for a flush mount installation.
> 
> ...


....hmmm why not invert the woofer allow for more aire space?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Yum, sweet amps!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

What will ahppen to that poor oz matrix woofeR? I may be interested? would 400-500 watts do it a bit of justice?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> ....hmmm why not invert the woofer allow for more aire space?


That sub is long gone. I have a infinity perfect 12.1 in it now.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> What will ahppen to that poor oz matrix woofeR? I may be interested? would 400-500 watts do it a bit of justice?



Sorry, That sub is long gone. I added to an old thread. My buddy has that sub now. He has an alpine pdx 600 watt amp on it and it slams clean and tight. I think 400-500 watts is perfect for it. It's a great sub. Too bad my box couldn't acomidate it.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Where in the Chicago area do you live?


----------

